# Need a little Help from a few Long Time Chi. Owners/ or Breeders...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi
I'm directing this question more towards "long time" Chi.
owners/breeders/etc...
Please help us if you can... Would be most appreciated...

My almost three year old, short haired male Chi. always been taken great care
of, fed good foods. Well,,, what I consider to be great foods. (THK dog food)
Does NOt get boosters every year, no frontline flea meds. or anything
of the such. Just his heartworm med. (Interceptor). Do not bathe
often, gets exercise, little Kelp sprinkled on dog food, little ACV on dog
food often, gets probiotic from yogurt daily, Not around other dogs (well
are some floating around here/there but is NOt around them). etc...........................

My Problem is, every once in a while he seems to get a Cold or 
something. Comes all a sudden, goes away the same and doesn't
last long(till maybe this time..) Anyway, I've noticed over the past
so many months I have to watch drafts, chilly weather, cool
winds due to this.

Symptoms:
Like a stopped up nose,
a little gagging/ a little cough w/plem sometimes.
little bit of a fever sometimes,
and sounds congested...

Since he tends to get this often, I've really wondered if his little
immune system is low, or perhaps ALLERGIES.
MY QUESTION: DOES ANYONE ELE'S CHI. GET THESE SYMPTOMS
OFTEN???? IF SO,,, WHAT COULD BE CAUSING IT????  
There are alot of things floating around in our environment these
days and with the chem.trails/etc... so yea,,, who knows...
With as good care as I provide him its just really bewildering to me
and got to wondering if other chi's. may experience this too about
once a month/or so or if they have them out in cool winds/weather/etc..

PLEASE DO NOT SCARE,,, I spook easily...:nscared: lol... Sorry.
Please only try to give advice if your pretty sure
you know what your talking about on this.:sign7: PM if you would like.
May have to take him in to vets eventually to get it checked for
my peace of mind, as Alot of things are going around in my brain as
you can imagin, been trying to look things up on the Net/etc...
until then perhaps if its something semi common
for chi's. then I will know not to worry, thou I myself have owned
a few chi's. in my time, and never experience this with them. hmmm...
Thank you, Blessings. Pmum/and PeteyBoo :love7:HUGS!!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Could be an upper respiratory infection. I just had to take two of mine in with it. Vet gave them some antibiotics and they were fine within a few days. Or it could be allergies, I have a couple that appear to be allergic to spring, but mostly runny eyes. An other thing it could be reverse sneezing. Reverse sneezing is normal and nothing at all to be worried about. There is some videos on youtube that show dogs reverse sneezing. It's a little scary to watch, but it's not harmful to the dog.


----------

